# problems with cd`s tracks goes back



## JUANE DSG TDI (Jul 13, 2007)

i have got a 2007 head unit with sat (silver bottoms) and the cd function works quite weird, every time i restart the car the track restart in many tracks behind , i just swapped from a stock single cd, and it was working fine
¿do i have to reprogram something with the vag com?


----------

